# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  دانلود انواع کدها انواع pdf  dll  ocx ها

## ebrahimhoze

این تاپیک فقط برای دانلود ساخته شده هر چی بخوای توش پیدا میشه اگه درخواست بدی سریع هر کد یا هر کنترلی که دوست داشته باشی رو برات میزارم


dll تبدیل تاریخ شمسی با یک خط کد حتما دانلود کنید
حتما دانلود کنید

جایگزین کردن یک نوشته به جای نوشته دیگه
همراه با مثال و آموزش

نمایش عکس هنگام نوشتن در textbox
خیلی بدرد میخوره


خیلی بهدرد بخور برای حرفه ایها با کد کم

ocx جستجوی فایل در کامپیوتر
با یک خط کد آسان و خیلی سریع

----------


## Mohammadreza Heidari

این Control رو هم خودم نوشتم یه ScrollBar گرافیکی هست گفتم شاید به درد بعضی ها بخوره !!!  :لبخند:

----------


## ebrahimhoze

دانلود نکنی از دست رفته خیلی خشگله

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اونایی که دنبال ساخت اسکرین سرور هستند این مثال با کد کم و کارایی زیاد

----------


## ebrahimhoze

حرفه ایها ادانلو

----------


## ebrahimhoze

نمایش شماره افزار و تماس تلفنی

----------


## ebrahimhoze

یک دفترچه تلفن ساده ساخت خودمه با قابلیت جستجو خطی که خیلی مفید هستش و با قابلیت تماس

----------


## ebrahimhoze

تبدیل کد وی بی به html

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اونایی که دنبال این هستن که اطلاعات توی textbox خودشونو ذخیره کنن

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx تبدیل فایلهای صوتی که با نرم افزار jetaudio برابری میکند

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اینم مشکل مرتب سازی بر اساس حروف الفا

----------


## ebrahimhoze

یک ساعت عقربه ای زیبا  به ذهنتون خطور نمیکنه که چقدر خشگله

----------


## ebrahimhoze

فرستادن فایل و متن به ایمیل

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ساخت یوزر برای ویندوز

----------


## ebrahimhoze

یه ماشین حساب شبیه نرم افزار مطلب

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اونایی که دوست دارن خودشون کامن دیالوگ بسازن

----------


## ebrahimhoze

با این دیتا گرید با یک خط کد اطلاعات خودتون رو چاپ کنید DataGrid

----------


## ebrahimhoze

نمایش سریال نامبر درایوهای سیستم

----------


## ebrahimhoze

عکس گرفتن از فرم خودتون و چاپ فرم

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اونایی که دوست دارن ارگ بزنن اینم کدش

----------


## ebrahimhoze

درست کردن shortcut در استارا منو ، دسکتاپ و غیره

----------


## ebrahimhoze

api عکس گرفتن از صفحه دسکتاپ همراه ب

----------


## ebrahimhoze

نمایش avi که در هنگام کپی و حذف  نمایش داده میشه البته همه avi ها داخلش هست

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx نمایش فولدر یعنی انتخاب پوشه همراه با مثال

----------


## ebrahimhoze

تغییر آیکن فایلهای exe

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx explorer ویندوز خیلی باحاله

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اونایی که کارت کپچر دارن و میخوان ارتباط با کارت گپچر رو نو ویژوال یاد بگیرن

----------


## ebrahimhoze

pdf آموزش ساخت  ocx خیلی باحاله

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اونایی که تا به حال نتونستن لینوکس رو ببینن اینم طرح لینوکس با ویژوال بیسیک 6

----------


## ebrahimhoze

pdf  آموزشی بانک اطلاعاتی

----------


## ebrahimhoze

pdf آموزش گزارشگیری در ویژوال

----------


## ebrahimhoze

pdf آموزش مولتی مدیا

----------


## ebrahimhoze

pdf آموزشی شبکه در وی بی 6

----------


## ebrahimhoze

pdf  آموزش ویژوال بیسیک 6

----------


## ebrahimhoze

pdf آموزش ساخت dll

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx همراه با مثال و کد برنامه رایت سی دی صوتی

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx همرا با کد نمونه

----------


## ebrahimhoze

balloon همون پیغامی که بعضی موقع در کنار  ساعت ویندوز نمایش داده میشه

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اگه میخوای ساخت checkbox رو یاد بگیری

----------


## ebrahimhoze

به صورت کاملا گرافیکی و به صورت usercuntrol در پروژه

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx لیبل اینترنتی

----------


## ebrahimhoze

نمایش رنگها در mbcolorcombobox

----------


## ebrahimhoze

کنترل پیشرفته فرم ( باحاله )

----------


## ebrahimhoze

اگه میخوای روی مودم خود مسلط باشید ( تماس تلفنی)( نمایش شماره تلفن )

----------


## ebrahimhoze

این از نوع کم یابشه تعریفی نیست دانلودیه

----------


## ebrahimhoze

پخش mp3  پیشرفته

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx 3d label

----------


## ebrahimhoze

ocx یک tab خشگل در 5 مدل

----------


## ebrahimhoze

تبدیل عکس به فایل اجرایی

----------


## ebrahimhoze

هر کی دانلود نکنه از دست داده

----------


## MMR_1344

برنامه جدول ضرب در Msfixdgrid

----------

